# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  پکیج ویژه ی آموزش برنامه نویسی به زبان PHP

## profosor

با سلام به تمامی کاربران عزیز امروز قصد داریم بهترین پکیج موجود در ایران  رو که مربوط به برنامه نویسی سمت سرور از جمله php و دیگر زبان های برنامه  نویسی سمت سرور میباشند رو بهتون معرفی کنیم این پکیج بر خلاف دیگر پیکج  ها کاملا پر محتوا غنی شده از مطالب حرفه ای و با پشتیبانی کامل 3 ماهه  بهترین اساتید موجود در 24 ساعت شبانه روز
با این پکیج شما میتوانید به دنیای مجازی حکم رانی نمایید.
پکیج انقدر عالی و پر محتواست که شما رو از هر گونه اموزش متفرقه دیگر بی  نیاز میکند با این پکیج در عرض 3 ماه بصورت حرفه ای قادر خواهی بود برنامه  نویس کاملا حرفه ای از خود بسازید در ضمن پکیج کاملا اختصاصی میباشد برای  تیم دانشجویار و همچنین تمامی اموزش ها پروژ محور هستند
php.jpg
برخی از اموزش ها موجود در پکیج:
-  آموزش مقدمات برنامه نویسی php بر اساس سرفصل استاندارد بین المللی CIW از مهندس اکبری منش
- آموزش مقدماتی و پروژه محور php برای نوشتن پروژه های کوچک در قالب پروژه ی خوابگاه توسط استاد پاسبان
- آموزش پیشرفته ی php در قالب پروژه ی سیستم مدیریت محتوا با php توسط مهندس صدیقی
- آموزش پیشرفته ی php در قالب پروژه فروشگاه اینترنتی توسط استاد پاسبان
- آموزش پیشرفته ی ساخت سبد خرید و اتصال به درگاه های بانکی در php توسط استاد پاسبان
- آموزش پیشرفته ی php در قالب پروژه ی سامانه ی تغذیه ی دانشگاه توسط مهندس اکبری منش
- آموزش پیشرفته ی طراحی وبسایت ایمن توسط مهندس اکبری منش
- آموزش نکات حرفه ای php مانند mvc و شی گرایی و … توسط مهندس جعفری
- آموزش پیشرفته و پروژه محور در قالب پروژه ی شبکه ی اجتماعی از صفر تا پیشرفته توسط استاد پاسبان
- آموزش پیشرفته ی php  در قالب پروژه ی سیستم نیازمندی خودرو توسط مهندس حمزه نژاد
- دوره ی آموزش php در قالب ساخت پروژه ی وبسایت خبرگذاری توسط مهندس اکبری منش
– بخش اول- دوره ی آموزش ساخت webservice در php توسط مهندس زارع مقدم
- فیلم آموزش فوق العاده کاربردی  Scroll infinity در php توسط مهندس اکبری منش
-  آموزش پیشرفته ی PHP  در قالب پروژه ی حرفه ای فروشگاه فایل همراه با اکانت VIP با استفاده از PHP به صورت شی گرایی توسط مهندس حمزه نژاد
- آموزش کامل Imaging – کار با تصاویر در PHP توسط مدرس موسوی
- آموزش پیشرفته ی php در قالب پروژه ی مدیریت مدرسه توسط مهندس ابراهیمی
- آموزش کامل مباحث Filing در PHP به همراه ساخت Downloader , Uploader توسط مدرس موسوی
- آموزش حرفه ای کتابخانه CURL در قالب مثال توسط مهندس اکبری منش

برای اطلاعایت بیشتر در مورد پکیج میتواینید به ادرس زیر مراجعه نمایید

http://daneshjooyar.com/shop2/?p=998

----------


## Mohammadsgh

خیلی ببخشید اینو میگم ولی دانشجویار فیلم هاش خیلی ضعیفه .با عرض پوزش

----------


## hamedarian2009

سلام تبریک میگم من چندتا از فیلم های آموزشی دانشجویار رو مشاهده کردم کاملا کاربردی هست و بهترین گزینه برای افرادی که کمی با این زبان آشنا هستن اما نمیدونن چظوری یک پروژه را شروع کنند هست و با یک زبان کاملا ساده توضیح میده پیشنهاد میکنم دوستان تهیه کنند

----------


## profosor

> خیلی ببخشید اینو میگم ولی دانشجویار فیلم هاش خیلی ضعیفه .با عرض پوزش


خواهش ميكنم به هر حال هر كسي نظر خواص خودش رو داره شايد ضعيف باشند براي شما اما براي شخصي كه ميخواد تازه اين حرفه رو شروع كنه بهترين كزينه ميتواند باشد 
ما از شما هم بخاطر انتقاد مفيتون متشكريم 
و با وجود صحبت هاي شما ميشه كفت شما هم تا حدودي فيلمها رو ديده ايد و اين خودش يك نكته مثبت هست اميدوارم دوستان تهيه كنن و براشون مفيد واقع باشه

----------


## shahrzad-pak

> خیلی ببخشید اینو میگم ولی دانشجویار فیلم هاش خیلی ضعیفه .با عرض پوزش


دوست من سلام و عرض ادب من از این پکیج ها استفاده کردم زیادی هم بد نیست نمیدونم دلیل شما برای بدی این پکیج چی هست ، اما بهترین منبع برای آموزش به نظرم سایت های آموزشی آلاین هستند که با برگزاری دوره های آموزشی اطالاعات مفیدی رو در اختیار کاربران قرار می دهند البته اینم در نظر بگیرید که اغلب سایت های مفید آموزش طراحی سایت و زبان های برنامه نویسی بیشترشون انگلیسی هستند و برای استفاده از شون باید زبان انگلیسیتون خوب باشه .
www.inten.asia

----------

